# Printing Services? Giclee?



## robotsatemygma (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey guys,


I'm planning on running some limited edition prints and was wondering if any of the photographers or other artists here have any advice on a print shop I should work with? I'm not in a rush, I'd just like to get 10-15 prints of a few pieces done to sell. 

I have a solid place to get super high quality scans done. So the scanning and proofing is taken care of. 

I was looking into the giclee printing, seems like the rich man's legit way of doing it... but I'm a damn starving artist lol! I know with giclee it'll be the highest quality print service available, but at $50 a print, I'd have to market my work way higher then I originally anticipated. Which might not be a bad idea... 

So should I do the cheaper scans at first, or balls to the wall and grab some giclee prints and print on demand?

Any and all advice would be much appreciated! 

See my other thread for my artwork! 

P.S. I also do have a deviant account, which offers printing services, but I don't want to direct traffic there via Etsy.


----------

